# Wunschzettel an Beckhoff – neue Produktideen



## Chräshe (13 April 2010)

Hallo allerseits,

  Wer von Euch hat interessante Ideen für neue Produkte?
  Was vermisst Ihr oder was wundert Euch, dass das noch niemand erfunden hat?

  1) Ich vermisse das Gegenstück der KM-Klemmen für die EtherCAT-Klemmen…
KM1002, KM1012 | 16-Kanal-Digital-Eingang 24 V DC
  Die Klemmen waren sehr praktisch zum Anschluss von 3-Leiter-Sensoren. Signal und Spannungsversorgung war örtlich prima zuordenbar. Die K-Bus-Klemmen zu nehmen und einen Koppler wie den BK1250 dazwischen zu packen, finde ich keine gute Lösung.

  2) Gibt es eigentlich Safety-EtherCAT-Klemmen für die dezentrale EtherCAT Box?
  Aktuell ist das für mich noch kein so heißes Thema, weil mir die konkrete Anwendung fehlt. Aber um die Vorteile von Safety-over-EtherCAT voll auszuspielen wären die dezentralen EtherCAT Boxen auf jeden Fall ein großer Schritt.
  Wenn man das weiter spinnt, dann könnte man natürlich die sicheren EtherCAT-Module direkt in die Notaus-Taster, Zuhaltungen und Positionsmelder einbauen…  :!::!::!:

  Über weitere Ideen und Rückmeldungen würde ich mich freuen.

  Gruß
  Chräshe


----------



## Graph&SCL_Freak (13 April 2010)

Safety für die Ethercat-Boxen soll kommen, ist ja auch nur konsequent....

Was ich dringend bräuchte, wäre eine EL3622, also eine 24Bit Analog-Eingangs-Klemme für 4-20mA. Habe unseren Beckhoff-Vertreter auch schon mehrfach darauf angesprochen. Keine Ahnung was daran so schwer ist diese rauszubringen, da es 0-20mA und 0-10V schon gibt?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (13 April 2010)

*PID-Regler*

Für etwas schnellere Regelstrecken hätte ich gerne einen oder vielleicht auch gleich zwei PID-Regler in einer Klemme. Eingang 0..10V, Ausgang 0..10V, Normierung, Parametrierung und Sollwertvorgabe über Prozessdaten.

Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Graph&SCL_Freak (13 April 2010)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Für etwas schnellere Regelstrecken hätte ich gerne einen oder vielleicht auch gleich zwei PID-Regler in einer Klemme. Eingang 0..10V, Ausgang 0..10V, Normierung, Parametrierung und Sollwertvorgabe über Prozessdaten.
> 
> Gruß, Onkel



Nimm halt einen schnelleren Controller.


----------



## trinitaucher (13 April 2010)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Für etwas schnellere Regelstrecken hätte ich gerne einen oder vielleicht auch gleich zwei PID-Regler in einer Klemme. Eingang 0..10V, Ausgang 0..10V, Normierung, Parametrierung und Sollwertvorgabe über Prozessdaten.


Sowas wird es in Klemmenform von Beckhoff wohl eher nicht geben. Deren Konzept ist es ja möglichst viel Funktionalität in die Steuerung zu verlagern und im Feld nur "dumme" I/O-Klemmen zu haben.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (14 April 2010)

Hallo Freaks,



Graph&SCL_Freak schrieb:


> Nimm halt einen schnelleren Controller.


Hahaha 



trinitaucher schrieb:


> Sowas wird es in Klemmenform von Beckhoff wohl eher nicht geben. Deren Konzept ist es ja möglichst viel Funktionalität in die Steuerung zu verlagern und im Feld nur "dumme" I/O-Klemmen zu haben.


Ach wirklich? Gibt es nur "dumme" digitale und analoge Ein- und Ausgänge bei Beckhoff? Was ist z.Bsp. mit den Zählerklemmen? Zudem sind wir ausnahmsweise mal bei "Wünsch dir was"  .


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Chräshe (14 April 2010)

Ein Wunsch fällt mir da auch noch ein. Die analoge EtherCAT Box ist ja prima gelungen:
EP3184-0002 | 4-Kanal-Analog-Eingang ±10 V oder 0/4…20 mA, parametrierbar, single-ended, 16 Bit

  Warum gibt es keine analoge parametrierbare EtherCAT-Klemme?


----------



## Graph&SCL_Freak (14 April 2010)

Was ich auch nicht verstehe, dass man bei Windows CE basierten Geräten die reinen TwinCat-Runtimes gegen geringen Aufpreis bekommt, setzt man Windows XP oder XPe ein, muss das komplette Paket gekauft werden. Würd ich ja verstehen, wenn ich einen Fremd-IPC einsetzte, aber wenn das Gerät von Beckhoff ist  Ausserdem brauch ich auf dem Steuerungs-PC in der Regel keine komplette Entwicklungsumgebung und wenn ja, kann man sie ja extra bezahlen.


----------



## Alois (26 April 2010)

Ich wünsche mir eine schnellere EL3351 (DMS-Messbrücke). Ich hatte die Klemme zwar noch nicht in der Hand, allerdings ist mir eine Anwendung, bei der eine schnellere Version dieser Klemme einiges revolutioniert hätte. 1 kHz Wandlungsfrequenz sollte man schon erwarten können. 

1-2 Filter mehr im AX5000 wären nicht schlecht: wenn ich eine Resonanzfrequenz der Mechanik ausbremsen muss, bleibt mir kein Filter mehr für die Umrichter-Schaltfrequenz.
Bei diesem Servoverstärker wäre es auch nett, wenn man eine Steigungsfehler-Korrektur direkt im Antrieb hinterlegen könnte.  Weiß das jemand von euch: geht das überhaupt in der NC-Achse? Ich hab's noch nicht gefunden!
Die Beschleunigungsvorsteuerung ist zwar im Drive vorhanden, aber noch ausgegraut. Mal sehen, ob das noch implementiert wird!

eine universelle HMI-Bibliothek für .net... 

über die vorher erwähnte Preispolitik muss ich auch staunen!

Gruß, Alois


----------



## Graph&SCL_Freak (27 April 2010)

Alois schrieb:


> eine universelle HMI-Bibliothek für .net...



Vollste Zustimmung. Würde sich für TwinCat3 anbieten, da es ja auch voll in Visual Studio 2010 integriert ist. Die C++ Geschichte gibt mir überhaupt nicht's, aber universelle HMI-NET-Komponenten wären nett.


----------



## Alois (27 April 2010)

da mir C++ prinzipbedingt unsymphatisch ist, stimme ich dir da auch voll zu. 
Durch die ADS-Kommunikation zwischen HMI und SPS beinhaltet in meinen Augen zu viele Fallstricke, die durch eine entsprechende Bibliothek "gedeckelt" werden können. 

mir ist noch was eingefallen, was ganz nett wäre (wenn wir schon mal bei Wünsch-dir-was sind 
- Bode-Plot für AX5000
- Autotuning-Funktion für die Regler 

Gruß, Alois


----------



## Itus (10 Mai 2010)

Alois schrieb:


> - Autotuning-Funktion für die Regler
> Gruß, Alois


 
Was? Autotuning ist immernoch nicht in den AX5000? Mir wurde dies vor fast zwei Jahren versprochen, dass das in Bälde kommt.........


----------



## Chräshe (31 Mai 2010)

*Adapter zur Verlängerung von EtherCAT-Kabel?*

Hallo allerseits,

Weiß von euch jemand, ob es für die *„M8-4P EtherCAT-Kabel“* einen Adapter gibt (BUCHSE-BUCHSE), damit man die Kabel an kritischen Stellen Steckbar machen kann?  

Das wäre sehr interessant, für Handling-Komponenten mit Wechselgreifer, oder Schleppketten mit großem Verschleiß...

Hat das noch niemand vermisst, oder bastelt ihr eure Adapter selbst?  

Gruß
Chräshe


----------



## Alois (31 Mai 2010)

Da es sich im Grunde um handelsübliche CAT6-Kabel mit RJ45-Stecker handelt, würde ich einen Versuch mit einer Netzwerkkabel-Verländerung wagen: 
z.B. "RJ45 CAT6 VERBIN" von Reichelt... 

Bei Beckhoff hab ich sowas noch nicht gesehen! 

Gruß, Alois


----------



## Chräshe (31 Mai 2010)

*Suche Adapter Buchse-Buchse für „M8-4P EtherCAT-Kabel“*

Hallo Alois,

 Danke für die Rückmeldung. Die Variante mit den RJ-45-Steckern ist mir bekannt. 
Natürlich hätte ich schreiben sollen „*M8-4P *EtherCAT-Kabel“. 

Ich trag es oben nach...
Im Feld haben wir in der Regel die EtherCAT Boxen mit den 4-Poligen M8-Steckern im Einsatz. 
Für diese konnte ich noch nirgends solche Adapter finden...

Gruß
Chräshe


----------



## Alois (1 Juni 2010)

Hallo Chräshe,

sorry, hab' die Sache wohl zu einfach gesehen . Für die M8-4P-Kabel kenne ich leider keine Verbindungsstücke. Da ich nächste Woche mit dem Wunschzettel bei Beckhoff aufschlagen werde, bringe ich das Anliegen ebenfalls vor. Vielleicht wissen die ja schon was und wir haben's übersehen!

Beste Grüße, Alois


----------



## Gerri (1 Juni 2010)

1. Kleine Buscontroller mit Busmaster wären nicht schlecht

2. an den kleinen Buskontrollern eine normale serielle Schnittstelle zum    
    Programmieren

3. Kommunikationskarten zB: Profibus, Devicenet auch für den K-Bus
    (um die kleinen Controller damit zu verwenden).


----------



## Oberchefe (1 Juni 2010)

> Kommunikationskarten zB: Profibus, Devicenet auch für den K-Bus



Mit den handvoll Bytes die da pro SPS-Zyklus drübergehen wird das nichts werden.


----------



## Gerri (2 Juni 2010)

was verstehst du unter einer Handvoll? Wenn ich daran denke das für teilweise für unsere Roboter ein zusätzliches Gateway verwenden mussten...


----------



## trinitaucher (2 Juni 2010)

Nein, Gerri, der Oberchefe will ausdrücken, dass der K-Bus wohlmöglich nicht genug Daten schaufeln kann für ein Feldbusgateway alla solche für EtherCAT (zB EL6731).



Gerri schrieb:


> 2. an den kleinen Buskontrollern eine normale serielle Schnittstelle zum
> Programmieren


Der Trend geht zum Ethernet. Beckhoff hat ja schon die CX8000er angekündigt, die Ethernet als Programmierschnittstelle haben:
http://www.beckhoff.de/default.asp?embedded_pc/cx8031.htm

Auf Feldbusmastern an den Buscontrollern müssen wir wohl lange warten. Beckhoff setzt auf Konzepte mit PCs als Master-Steuerung. Die Buscontroller würden mit Feldbusmaster bestimmt zu teuer werden, wo du dann gleich nen Gerät der CX-Serie nehmen könntest.


----------



## Chräshe (26 September 2010)

*Neuer CX50x0 leider ohne integrierten Switch*

Hallo allerseits, 

kaum konnte ich es erwarten, aber dann wurde mein erster CX50x0 doch noch geliefert. Alles soweit wunderbar. Kompaktes robustes Gerät mit Magnesium-Gehäuse ; Integrierte 1s USV, welche das leidige Thema mit den Persistenten Daten erledigt; Schnelle Bedienbarkeit über „CERHOST“...

Dann leider die erste Enttäuschung, als die HMI am 2. Ethernet-Port keine Verbindung bekam → Die Erklärung war auch schnell gefunden:
„Als Systemschnittstellen stehen zwei unabhängige Gigabit-Ethernet-Ports sowie vier USB-2.0-Schnittstellen zur Verfügung.“

Wäre hier nicht ein integrierter Switch, wie an den Geräten CX1020/1030 viel nützlicher?
Was nützt mir ein 2. „unabhängiger“ Port, wenn er nicht im selben Netzwerk sein darf? 

Aktuell muss ich einen zusätzlichen Switch verbauen, nur um HMI und SPS ohne Umstecken zu erreichen. :sad:

Gruß
Chräshe


----------



## Graph&SCL_Freak (26 September 2010)

Wer hat sich das denn ausgedacht? Sollte zumindestens umschaltbar sein, so dass man die gleiche Funktionalität hat wie bei den anderen CX-Geräten. 

Nebenbei find ich es auch sehr nervig, dass die CX per Default einen DHCP-Server erwarten, so dass man sie zur Inbetriebnahme immer erst an einen Router hängen muss, um eine feste IP vergeben zu können und danach funktioniert der Broadcast-Search meistens nicht mehr ;-(


----------



## IBFS (26 September 2010)

Wunsch:

Mehrere Programmierer können zur selben Zeit am gleichen Projekt
arbeiten bzw. zur gleichen Zeit an der Stuerung Online sein.
Inoffiziell soll es sowas schon geben.

Frank


----------



## Chräshe (26 September 2010)

Hallo Graph&SCL_Freak,




Graph&SCL_Freak schrieb:


> Wer hat sich das denn ausgedacht? Sollte zumindestens umschaltbar sein, so dass man die gleiche Funktionalität hat wie bei den anderen CX-Geräten.


 ...darum ist es ja auf die Wunschliste gekommen...  

Dass die CX per Default einen DHCP-Server erwartet, finde ich vollkommen OK. Ich kenne andere Hardware, die standardmäßig „192.168.1.1“ vorbelegt. Das ist etwas problematischer... ;-)

Sofern ein Monitor und Tastatur vorhanden sind, kannst du die IP doch direkt auf der Steuerung umstellen. „Restart“ nicht vergessen...
Alternativ geht das auch prima per „CERHOST“...

Gruß
Chräshe


----------



## uncle_tom (27 September 2010)

einen DHCP-Server kann man auch problemlos auf jedem PC bzw. PG laufen lassen, da gibt´s ne menge Freeware dafür - da braucht man keinen Router.

z.B. sowas --> Link

Mfg
uncle_tom


----------



## Majestic_1987 (30 September 2010)

Graph&SCL_Freak schrieb:


> Was ich auch nicht verstehe, dass man bei Windows CE basierten Geräten die reinen TwinCat-Runtimes gegen geringen Aufpreis bekommt, setzt man Windows XP oder XPe ein, muss das komplette Paket gekauft werden. Würd ich ja verstehen, wenn ich einen Fremd-IPC einsetzte, aber wenn das Gerät von Beckhoff ist  Ausserdem brauch ich auf dem Steuerungs-PC in der Regel keine komplette Entwicklungsumgebung und wenn ja, kann man sie ja extra bezahlen.


 
Kommt, so mein Vertriebler, mit TwinCAT 3. Da wird's wohl ne seperate Runtime geben. Das wird allerdings noch bis 2011 dauern, weil das Release von TC3 sich verzögert.



Alois schrieb:


> da mir C++ prinzipbedingt unsymphatisch ist, stimme ich dir da auch voll zu.
> Durch die ADS-Kommunikation zwischen HMI und SPS beinhaltet in meinen Augen zu viele Fallstricke, die durch eine entsprechende Bibliothek "gedeckelt" werden können.


 
Da muss man bisher selber ran. Du kannst mir ja mal ne PN schreiben, ich hab da was in Arbeit, dass die ganze Kommunikation einfacher gestaltet.

Was ich mir Wünschen würde: 
- Controls für WinForms und WPF (Gauges, Trend-Anzeigen, Alarmverwaltung), damit man da als Entwickler nicht das Rad neu erfinden muss. Kommerzielle Lösungen kosten da immer direkt mindestens nen tausender.
- Die angesprochene Windows-Runtime
- CP6608 mit WinXP Embedded (Damit man ne ordentliche Visu drauf laufen lassen kann)
- Dynamische Array-Dimensionierung zur Laufzeit.


----------



## ge_org (2 Oktober 2010)

Zu den Controls für WinForms:

Sucht mal bei Youtube nach Advanced HMI, wird für einige Applikationen ausreichend sein.

Georg


----------



## maddin (8 Oktober 2010)

Ein Vergleich Online mit Offline Projekt

(ala Siemens "Bausteine vergleichen") 

würde ich bei Twincat echt begrüßen...

Gruß maddin


----------



## trinitaucher (8 Oktober 2010)

maddin schrieb:


> Ein Vergleich Online mit Offline Projekt
> 
> (ala Siemens "Bausteine vergleichen")
> 
> ...


Momentant geht das indirekt mit dem Projektvergleich:
Sofern der letzte Projektstand als Quellcode auf die Steuerung geladen wurde, kann man sich dieses ziehen und mit dem aktuellen Offline-Projekt vergleichen.


----------



## Chräshe (8 Oktober 2010)

*Fertige Beschriftung auf den Bus-Klemmen*

Hallo allerseits, 

kürzlich hatte ich mal wieder das Vergnügen, meine Steuerung selbst zu montieren und verdrahten, da alle unsere Elektriker voll ausgelastet waren.  
Ich hätte nicht erwartet, dass mir das immer noch so gut von der Hand geht. Es hat richtig Spaß gemacht, mit einer Ausnahme!  
Das bestücken der Beckhoff-Bus-Klemmen mit den fieseligen kleinen Beschriftungs-Popeln...

*Wieso sind an den Klemmen nicht bereits die korrekten Anschlussbezeichnungen aufgedruckt? * 

Bei einer Firma, welche von der Automatisierung lebt, sollte so was doch möglich sein!

Am liebsten so schön bunt, wie die meterlangen Aufbauten im Katalog oder auf der Messse...   

Gruß
Chräshe


----------



## trinitaucher (9 Oktober 2010)

Chräshe schrieb:


> *Wieso sind an den Klemmen nicht bereits die korrekten Anschlussbezeichnungen aufgedruckt? *


Schon mal die Klemmen richtig angechaut?
Die sind beschriftet! Wenn auch klein, aber Anschlussbezeichungen sind vorhanden.

Und btw.:
Was meinst du ist denn die "korrekte" Beschriftung? Bestimmt nicht alle Firmen möchten die Klemmen so bezeichnen wie ihr.


----------



## maddin (9 Oktober 2010)

trinitaucher schrieb:


> Momentant geht das indirekt mit dem Projektvergleich:
> Sofern der letzte Projektstand als Quellcode auf die Steuerung geladen wurde, kann man sich dieses ziehen und mit dem aktuellen Offline-Projekt vergleichen.


 

Hallo trinitaucher,

wie bekomme ich das Projekt aus der Steuerung ?

Ich kann mich doch bei unterschiedlichen Projekten ohne Online Change nicht einloggen.... 

Gruß maddin


----------



## Senator42 (9 Oktober 2010)

Hallo
in Twincat kann man nach "*Alles **Übersetzen*" mit F4 zum nächsten *Fehler oder Warnung* springen.
Mir fehlt die Möglichkeit nach *nur* Fehler zu springen und die Warnungen zu ignorieren.
Oder geht das bereits? Wenn ja, wie?
Falls nein, ist das bei sehr großen Projekten ziemlich ärgerlich.


----------



## Senator42 (9 Oktober 2010)

*Fehlermeldung: 3252 Zielsystem Stackgröße*

Und dann ist da noch die Fehlermeldung: 3252
Twincat kann mir nicht sagen WO dieser Fehler auftritt.

Bsp.
Eine Funktion ruft eine andere Funktion auf, die Variablen by Value mit großen Datenmengen benutzt.

Nach übersetzen ist noch alles ok. aber bei Online kommt sofort der Fehler 3252.

Gibt es eine bessere Möglichkeit als mühsames auskommentieren?


----------



## Chräshe (9 Oktober 2010)

Hallo trinitaucher,

du hast Recht, wenn man mit der Lupe schaut, findet man die Beschriftung auch.  Bei den Klemmen mit 8 Eingängen oder 8 Ausgängen kann sich der Elektriker sogar aussuchen, ob er die horizontale oder vertikale Variante nimmt. Es gibt nämlich Anschlussnummern und Bitnummern. Beides beginnt bei 1 und endet mit 8. Daran kann man die Nummerierung unterscheiden...!?! :sb7:

OK, kenne die Story mit ursprünglich nur Klemmen mit 2 DE. Ich versteh nur nicht, warum das jetzt immer noch so sein muss. Wären die Bezeichnungen bereits bei er Auslieferung so vorhanden wie im Katalog abgebildet, käme niemand auf die Idee, dass die Anschlüsse anders heißen müssen...








Bei 5x5mm Beschriftungsfläche kann man schließlich nicht mehr viel Fantasie walten lassen. Einzig die Byte-Nummer oder ein BMK sollte individuell angebracht werden können.

Gruß
Chräshe


----------



## Graph&SCL_Freak (10 Oktober 2010)

Bei den HD-Klemmen wurde das geändert. Die sind jeweils links von oben nach unten mit 1-8 belegt und dass Potential ist immer rechts daneben. 
Oder halt 16 bei 1-Leiter.


----------



## trinitaucher (10 Oktober 2010)

maddin schrieb:


> wie bekomme ich das Projekt aus der Steuerung ?


Datei => Öffnen 
Dort unten rechts auf den Button "aus SPS" klicken und Zielsystem wählen.
Ist der Code aber vorher von jemandem nicht auf die SPS geladen worden, geht das natürlich nicht.


maddin schrieb:


> Ich kann mich doch bei unterschiedlichen Projekten ohne Online Change nicht einloggen....


Richtig. Du brauchst eine kompilierte Version des Projektes.



Chräshe schrieb:


> du hast Recht, wenn man mit der Lupe schaut, findet man die Beschriftung auch.   Bei den Klemmen mit 8 Eingängen oder 8 Ausgängen kann sich der  Elektriker sogar aussuchen, ob er die horizontale oder vertikale  Variante nimmt. Es gibt nämlich Anschlussnummern und Bitnummern. Beides  beginnt bei 1 und endet mit 8. Daran kann man die Nummerierung  unterscheiden...!?! :sb7:
> 
> OK, kenne die Story mit ursprünglich nur Klemmen  mit 2 DE. Ich versteh nur nicht, warum das jetzt immer noch so sein  muss. Wären die Bezeichnungen bereits bei er Auslieferung so vorhanden  wie im Katalog abgebildet, käme niemand auf die Idee, dass die  Anschlüsse anders heißen müssen...


Ich denke das ist so wegen der Herstellung. Die Gehäuse kommen von Wago (steht auch innen drin) und sind für alle 12mm breiten Klemmen gleich. Da hat man sich damals wohl mal auf die Klemmstellenbezeichnung wie aktuell festgelegt und es macht je wenig Sinn, einfach zwischendrin das zu ändern. Wäre schlimm, wenn man Klemmen mit gemischter Beschriftung den Elektrikern vorsetzt.
Außerdem gibt's auch welche, in deren Schaltplänen nach der Klemmstellenbezeichnung nummeriert wird.  ...
Was ihr auf die Schildchen druckt, muss ja anderen nicht ebenso gefallen


----------



## Senator42 (14 Oktober 2010)

*Twincat ärgert !*

Hallo
jetzt arbeite ich über eine Woche mit Twincat und der Nerv wird strapaziert:

Was soll das herumgehüpfe vom Suchfeld? (oder ist das abschaltbar?)
Warum bleibt der Focus nicht im Suchfeld? Dann könnte man mit ALT-W weitersuchen!

Gibt es einen Knopf mit dem man die Definition einer Variablen oder Strucktur findet?

Bin ich dafür zu doof oder vom VS zu verwöhnt??

:sb7:


----------



## Graph&SCL_Freak (14 Oktober 2010)

Senator42 schrieb:


> Hallo
> jetzt arbeite ich über eine Woche mit Twincat und der Nerv wird strapaziert:
> 
> Was soll das herumgehüpfe vom Suchfeld? (oder ist das abschaltbar?)
> ...



Du scheinst vorher nie mit Siemens Software gearbeitet zu haben. 

Die Visual Studio Features kommen mit TwinCAT 3 Anfang nächsten Jahres.


----------



## Cerberus (14 Oktober 2010)

Senator42 schrieb:


> Gibt es einen Knopf mit dem man die Definition einer Variablen oder Strucktur findet?


 
Variablen findest du grundsätzlich in deinen Funktion, Funktionsblöcken, Programmen oben in der Variablendeklaration. Alle globalen findest du im Reiter "Ressourcen" unter den globalen Variablen.
Dort musst du sie aber von Hand bzw. über die Suchfunktion suchen.

Strukturen findest du grundsätzlich unter dem Reiter "Datentypen".


----------



## Senator42 (14 Oktober 2010)

Graph&SCL_Freak schrieb:


> Du scheinst vorher nie mit Siemens Software gearbeitet zu haben.
> 
> Die Visual Studio Features kommen mit TwinCAT 3 Anfang nächsten Jahres.


wenn du mit Siemens das S5 und S7 meinst, dann bist du wohl ein kleiner witzbold. von Siemens erwarte ich dass meine kaffeemaschine funktioniert. sonst nichts. 

P.S. bin seit 1985 mit S5 und S7 "gross" geworden.


----------



## Senator42 (14 Oktober 2010)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Variablen findest du grundsätzlich in deinen Funktion, Funktionsblöcken, Programmen oben in der Variablendeklaration. Alle globalen findest du im Reiter "Ressourcen" unter den globalen Variablen.
> Dort musst du sie aber von Hand bzw. über die Suchfunktion suchen.
> 
> Strukturen findest du grundsätzlich unter dem Reiter "Datentypen".



> Gibt es einen Knopf mit dem man die Definition einer Variablen oder Strucktur findet?

ich meinte: 
wenn ich in einem FB oder Funktion bin, wollte ich durch rechtsclick und GOTO-Definition   DIREKT   hin springen und nicht mühsam durch alle Ressourcen, Struckturen usw, herumwühlen bis ich sie "finde".
Ich habe ein riesiges programm bekommen wo ich etwas erweitern muss/darf.

> Dort musst du sie aber von *Hand* bzw. über die *Suchfunktion *suchen.
_*GENAU -> NICHT ! *_
und die *Suchfunktion *findet 100e von stellen, aber nicht ALLEIN die deklaration.


----------



## Bjornf (14 Oktober 2010)

Hallo 
Falls Ich der Frage nicht Falsch Versteht......
Variable markieren und Shift + F2 

Bjornf


----------



## Cerberus (15 Oktober 2010)

Senator42 schrieb:


> _*GENAU -> NICHT ! *_
> und die *Suchfunktion *findet 100e von stellen, aber nicht ALLEIN die deklaration.


 
*DOCH!!!!*
Du klickst in den Deklarationsteil und startest dort die Suchfunktion. Dann wird auch nur im Deklarationsteil gesucht!!


----------



## Cerberus (15 Oktober 2010)

Bjornf schrieb:


> Hallo
> Falls Ich der Frage nicht Falsch Versteht......
> Variable markieren und Shift + F2
> 
> Bjornf


 
Ja genau. So funktioniert es auch!


----------



## trinitaucher (15 Oktober 2010)

Senator42 schrieb:


> > Gibt es einen Knopf mit dem man die Definition einer Variablen oder Strucktur findet?
> 
> ich meinte:
> wenn ich in einem FB oder Funktion bin, wollte ich durch rechtsclick und GOTO-Definition   DIREKT   hin springen und nicht mühsam durch alle Ressourcen, Struckturen usw, herumwühlen bis ich sie "finde".
> ...


Die Tastaturbedienung steht hier:
http://infosys.beckhoff.com/index.p...ntrol/html/tcplcctrl_addkeyboard.htm&id=11076

*<Umschalt><F2>* öffnet dir im Editorteil die Deklaration einer Variablen. In dem Dialog kann man sie auch ändern.
*<Alt><Enter>* springt zur Definition eines FBs oder einer Struktur.

Objekt markieren und *<Strg><F>* öffnet die Suche _im aktuellen Editor_.
Objekt markieren und *<Strg><Alt><S>* öffnet die *Globale Suche*. Da markierst du, wo gesucht werden soll und kannst mit der *Taste "Meldungsfenster"* dir die Ergebnisse anzeigen lassen.

... einfach mal Doku lesen statt sofort meckern ...

Und so als Tipp am Rande: Es gibt noch ein Kontextmenü (aber nicht weitersagen ;-) )


----------



## Chräshe (17 Januar 2011)

*Online-Shop*

Hallo allerseits,

 Weihnachten ist zwar vorbei, aber es kann ja nicht schaden, den Wunschzettel für's nächste Fest zu schreiben... 

 Hat von euch noch niemand den Online-Shop von Beckhoff vermisst? 
Ich stell mir das wie den Online-Katalog vor, nur dass aktuell noch der Knopf für „In den Warenkorb“ fehlt. Ganz wichtig wäre natürlich noch die Anzeige „xxx Stück“ sofort verfügbar...

Gruß
Chräshe


----------



## StructuredTrash (18 Januar 2011)

Chräshe schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz wichtig wäre natürlich noch die Anzeige „xxx Stück“ sofort verfügbar...


Ob Beckhoff wirklich jemals dreistellige Zahlen benötigen würde?
Ausserdem kaufe ich bereits ab und zu in einer Art Online-Shop, nämlich aus dem Vorführgerätebestand meines Vertrieblers. Da gibt es das eine oder andere, auf das man sonst wochenlang warten muss.


----------



## van (30 Januar 2011)

Chräshe schrieb:


> Dann leider die erste Enttäuschung, als die HMI am 2. Ethernet-Port keine Verbindung bekam → Die Erklärung war auch schnell gefunden:
> „Als Systemschnittstellen stehen zwei unabhängige Gigabit-Ethernet-Ports sowie vier USB-2.0-Schnittstellen zur Verfügung.“
> 
> Wäre hier nicht ein integrierter Switch, wie an den Geräten CX1020/1030 viel nützlicher?
> Was nützt mir ein 2. „unabhängiger“ Port, wenn er nicht im selben Netzwerk sein darf?



genau die zwei unabhängigen Ethernet-Ports halte ich für einen sehr großen Vorteil.

Den einen Port nutzt man für das Anlagen-Ethernet und den anderen für das Firmen-Ethernet, so kommen sich beide Netze nicht in die Quere.


----------



## Lars Weiß (30 Januar 2011)

van schrieb:


> genau die zwei unabhängigen Ethernet-Ports halte ich für einen sehr großen Vorteil.
> 
> Den einen Port nutzt man für das Anlagen-Ethernet und den anderen für das Firmen-Ethernet, so kommen sich beide Netze nicht in die Quere.



Ja, definitv ein Vorteil !


----------



## Cassandra (7 Juli 2011)

Hallöchen,

wenn es wahr ist, dann soll je irgendwann in naher Zukunft TwinCAT-3 rauskommen.
Das finde ich ja nicht schlecht, aber was ich viel mehr vermisse ist, dass es keine  
ganz einfachen *kostengünstigen Textdisplays* von Beckhoff gibt.  

Ich denke da funktionell und preislich an etwas wie das LOGO! TD, aber die Anbindung sollte unbedingt über Ethernet oder EtherCAT erfolgen. Sonst ist der Kostenvorteil wieder durch die Schnittstelle auf der SPS-Seite dahin...

Wer kennt alternative Textdisplays von anderen Herstellen, die per Ethernet mit Beckhoff reden?
Wie sind die Erfahrungen damit?

LG Cassandra


----------



## Chräshe (9 Juli 2011)

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Hallo [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Cassandra,[/FONT][/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]nach genau so was habe ich auch schon gesucht. Ideal wäre es, wenn keine zusätzliche Software für die Projektierung erforderlich wäre. Ich denke da an das gute alte TD 200 von den S7-200 Steuerungen. Einfach an einem dafür vorgesehenen Baustein die Fehler-Bits anlegen, zusätzlich ein „Array of Fehler-String“ mit den Fehler-Texten füttern und fertig.[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Besonders interessant wäre das vermutlich für die „kleinen“ Controller wie den BC9050 und Co. Dort lässt es sich am schwersten vermitteln, das das Display mehr als doppelt so viel kostet wie die Steuerung. [/FONT] [FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Wenn es dann auch noch an die CX'en passt umso besser...[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Textdisplays mit Ethernet-Schnittstelen sind leider nicht sehr verbreitet. Spontan fällt mir da nur Sütron ein. Was z.B. das BT03AM kostet, kann ich dir auch nicht sagen. Meist ist ein günstiges Touch auch nicht mehr viel teurer. Das war letztlich auch der Grund, warum ich beim E1041 geblieben bin.[/FONT]

[FONT=Arial, sans-serif]Gruß
Chräshe [/FONT]


----------



## CoDeSysCoDer (21 Juli 2011)

Graph&SCL_Freak schrieb:


> Wer hat sich das denn ausgedacht? Sollte zumindestens umschaltbar sein, so dass man die gleiche Funktionalität hat wie bei den anderen CX-Geräten.
> 
> Nebenbei find ich es auch sehr nervig, dass die CX per Default einen DHCP-Server erwarten, so dass man sie zur Inbetriebnahme immer erst an einen Router hängen muss, um eine feste IP vergeben zu können und danach funktioniert der Broadcast-Search meistens nicht mehr ;-(



Der 2. Port sollte wirklich umschaltbar sein und das mit dem DHCP find ich auch extrem lästig!



Chräshe schrieb:


> Hallo Graph&SCL_Freak,
> 
> 
> ...darum ist es ja auf die Wunschliste gekommen...
> ...



Ein CX9010-1001 z.B. hat keine DVI und USB ;D

Der CX sucht nach DHCP findet keinen -> Nicht erreichbar/Irgendeine IP
Wie kommst du ohne die IP zu wissen mit CERHOST auf den CX? 



Majestic_1987 schrieb:


> - Dynamische Array-Dimensionierung zur Laufzeit.


Oh ja!!! Ich hasse es wenn überall ungenutzte Array-Elemente rumliegen  



Chräshe schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> 
> kürzlich hatte ich mal wieder das Vergnügen, meine Steuerung selbst zu montieren und verdrahten, da alle unsere Elektriker voll ausgelastet waren.
> Ich hätte nicht erwartet, dass mir das immer noch so gut von der Hand geht. Es hat richtig Spaß gemacht, mit einer Ausnahme!
> ...



Hierbei irritiert mich die beschriftungsreihenfolge noch extrem! Auf der Klemme (z.b. KL1408) ist von oben nach unten beschriftet also links 1-4 und rechts 5-8 im SysMan ist der 5. Eingang jedoch der mit der Beschriftung 3 



Senator42 schrieb:


> Bin ich dafür zu doof oder vom VS zu verwöhnt??
> :sb7:



Zu sehr von VS verwöhnt aber das sollte sich mit TC3 ja erledigen 



StructuredTrash schrieb:


> Ob Beckhoff wirklich jemals dreistellige Zahlen benötigen würde?



Nachdem ich letztens auf *eine KL1872 21 Wochen* warten musste :evil:


----------



## SPSDAU (21 Juli 2011)

CoDeSysCoDer schrieb:


> Ein CX9010-1001 z.B. hat keine DVI und USB ;D
> 
> Der CX sucht nach DHCP findet keinen -> Nicht erreichbar/Irgendeine IP
> Wie kommst du ohne die IP zu wissen mit CERHOST auf den CX?



Mit dem Netzwerknamen welcher aus der Bezeichnung und der Mac-ID (steht auf Gerät) gebildet wird.


----------



## trinitaucher (21 Juli 2011)

CoDeSysCoDer schrieb:


> Der 2. Port sollte wirklich umschaltbar


Was meinst du mit "umschalten"?


CoDeSysCoDer schrieb:


> sein und das mit dem DHCP find ich auch extrem lästig!


Wieso? Man muss nur wissen wie man damit umgeht (Stichwort: Netzwerk unter Windows).
Wird nach einer gewissen Zeit kein DHCP-Server gefunden, wird automatisch eine zufällige Adresse aus dem Bereich  169.254.0.1 bis 169.254.255.254 vergeben.
Dann einfach dem eigenen PC eine Adresse aus diesem Bereich geben und im System Manager nach der IP-Adresse "169.254.255.255" (Broadcast) suchen lassen.
Hatte bisher nie Probleme damit.

Dynamische Arrays wären meines Wissen nach für SPSen nicht konform zur IEC 61131.


----------



## Graph&SCL_Freak (21 Juli 2011)

trinitaucher schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit "umschalten"?



Geswitched wie z.B. beim CX9010 oder halt 2 eigenständige Ports mit eigener IP.


----------



## trinitaucher (21 Juli 2011)

Graph&SCL_Freak schrieb:


> Geswitched wie z.B. beim CX9010 oder halt 2 eigenständige Ports mit eigener IP.


Der Switch beim CX9xxx/1020/1030 ist Hardware. Es gibt nur eine NIC, da ist nichts umzuschalten.
Der CX5xxx hat zwei eigenständige NICs.


----------



## Wutbürger (14 September 2011)

Warum werden die Beckhoff-Klemmen nicht mit den Beschriftungen ausgeliefert, wie sie im Katalog beworben werden?

Nachdem das erste mal ein kompletter Meter Klemmen, anstatt an den Adressen an den Anschlussbezeichnungen orientiert verdrahtet wurde, dachte ich mir – das kann ja mal passieren. Aber nee - die Jungs greifen immer wieder in die Scheiße!
Wenn dann kein Stromer greifbar ist, mach ich meinem Namen alle Ehre...

Der Wutbürger


----------



## mac203 (14 September 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Bei all dem, was ich hier lese....warum fällt es vielen so schwer, sich mit Netzwerktechnik auseinander zu setzen?
PC-basierte Steuerungstechnik nutzen wollen und sich serielle Kommunikation zu wünschen (überspitzt formuliert) passt nun mal nicht zusammen.

Einfachstes Beispiel: Kein IPC/CX etc. erwartet einen DHCP-Server um in Betrieb genommen zu werden?! Wer kommt auf so eine Idee? Das es das Leben erleichtern kann....keine Frage. 
Aber folgende einfache Variante klappt doch auch:
PC und CX auf DHCP stehen lassen und warten. Wem das zu lange dauert: PC auf 169.254.x.x und einen PING auf den Host-Name des CX.

Und diese Vorgehensweise ist keine Beckhoff-Weisheit sondern allgemeine PC-Technik....

@Trinitaucher:


> Dynamische Arrays wären meines Wissen nach für SPSen nicht konform zur IEC 61131.


In der 2nd Edition nicht.
Mit TwinCAT 3 in der 3rd Edition wird so eine Art von dynamischen Arrays geben.
(geplante) Vorgehensweise: Man allkoiert einen gewissen Speicherbereich, in dem sich dynamische Objekte "bewegen" können.


Gruß,
Mac203


----------



## trinitaucher (14 September 2011)

Wutbürger schrieb:


> Warum werden die Beckhoff-Klemmen nicht mit den Beschriftungen ausgeliefert, wie sie im Katalog beworben werden?
> 
> Nachdem das erste mal ein kompletter Meter Klemmen, anstatt an den Adressen an den Anschlussbezeichnungen orientiert verdrahtet wurde, dachte ich mir – das kann ja mal passieren. Aber nee - die Jungs greifen immer wieder in die Scheiße!
> Wenn dann kein Stromer greifbar ist, mach ich meinem Namen alle Ehre...
> ...


Du meinst, dass Anschlüsse von links nach rechts nummeriert werden, die Klemmenpunkte aber erst links (oben nach unten), dann rechts (oben nach unten)?
Hatte ich auch mal nach gefragt. Das ist so, weil alle Klemmen mit 8 Anschlusspunkten einheitlich eine Anschlussnummerierung am Gehäuse haben, unabhängig vom Klemmentyp.
Je nach Klemmentyp (Funktion) haben diese Anschlüsse unterschiedliche Bezeichnungen. Diese sind auch auf den Klemmen aufgedruckt (dort wo die Beschriftungsschildchen hinkommen). Zusätzlich findet man einen Anschlussplan auf der rechten Klemmenseite aufgedruckt.

Die Beschriftungsschildchen sind optional erhältlich. Schließlich will nicht jeder diese Bezeichnung wie in den Abbildungen in seiner Maschine haben.


----------



## mac203 (14 September 2011)

Die EtherCAT - Klemmen haben im Übrigen eine Beschriftung exakt so wie im Katalog.

Beispiel EL1002
Anschlusspunkt 1: Beschriftet mit 1 (Kanal)
Anschlusspunkt 2: Beschriftet mit + (Powerkontakt)
Anschlusspunkt 3: Beschriftet mit - (Powerkontakt)
Anschlusspunkt 4: Beschriftet mit PE (PE-Kontakt)
Anschlusspunkt 5: Beschriftet mit 2 (Kanal)
Anschlusspunkt 6: Beschriftet mit + (Powerkontakt)
Anschlusspunkt 7: Beschriftet mit - (Powerkontakt)
Anschlusspunkt 8: Beschriftet mit PE (PE-Kontakt)


----------



## Wutbürger (14 September 2011)

trinitaucher schrieb:


> Du meinst, dass Anschlüsse von links nach rechts nummeriert werden, die Klemmenpunkte aber erst links (oben nach unten), dann rechts (oben nach unten)?


OK, die unterschiedliche Reihenfolge ist unglücklich, aber mir ist schon der Unterschied zwischen Anschlussnummer und Ein- /Ausgans- Kanal klar.  

Die Frage ist, warum ich eine Klemme ohne Beschriftungsschildchen geliefert bekomme, obwohl der Riegel im Katalog ganz eindeutig mit abgebildet ist. Ist das Dekoration?
Ob die 8-fach Eingangsklemme mit .0 bis .7 oder 01 bis 08, oder I.0 bis I.7 beschriftet wäre, wäre mir ziemlich egal. Hauptsache die Verwechslungsgefahr wäre gebannt!

Gibt es hier jemand, der die Eingänge mit „Steuerung EIN“, „Sensor am Anschlag vorne“ usw. beschriftet? 

Der Wutbürger


----------



## SPSDAU (15 September 2011)

Du hast offensichtlich nicht viele Fremdkunden die Dir gaaanz genau Vorschriften machen die die Beschriftung auszusehen hat. Besonders lustig wird es wenn deswegen die Abnahme scheitert (schon erlebt). Was es alles so geben kann ist hier zu sehen und wer mehr Platz benötigt für den gibt es das. (ganz nach unten scrollen)


----------



## Wutbürger (15 September 2011)

Hallo SPSDAU,

der Kunde ist ganz klar König. Wenn unsre Kundschaft anstatt „Arial“ die Klemmen lieber mit „Comic Sans“ beschriftet haben will, oder die weißgrauen Klemmriegel lieber in Rosa oder Mintgrün hätte – selbstverständlich, wo ist das Problem?!?
Den schick ich ohne zu zögern zur Konkurrenz...

Dass mir jemand die Abnahme verweigert, weil etwas nicht seinen Vorstellungen entspricht, nehme ich nur hin, wenn diese Vorstellungen in schriftlicher Form in meinem Lastenheft stehen.

Der Wutbürger


----------



## Chräshe (17 September 2011)

Hallo Wutbürger,

wie dir bereits auch schon aufgefallen ist, habe ich mir auch gewünscht, dass die Beschriftungsschilder bei der Auslieferung bereits angebracht sind.

Auf das Zubehör bin ich auch erst durch SPSDAU aufmerksam geworden. Wenn das so weitergeht, gehen denen bald die Artikelnummern aus... *ROFL*
Übrigens sehr sinnvoll, dass erst beim Zubehör zu lesen ist:  
„Bei den Busklemmen sind die Beschriftungschilder nicht im Lieferumfang enthalten.“ 

Gruß
Chräshe


----------



## trinitaucher (17 September 2011)

Chräshe schrieb:


> Auf das Zubehör bin ich auch erst durch SPSDAU aufmerksam geworden. Wenn das so weitergeht, gehen denen bald die Artikelnummern aus...
> Übrigens sehr sinnvoll, dass erst beim Zubehör zu lesen ist:
> „Bei den Busklemmen sind die Beschriftungschilder nicht im Lieferumfang enthalten.“



Wo bestellt ihr/du denn die Beckhoff-Teile?
Bei nem Gespräch mit dem Beckhoff Vertrieb hättest du das recht schnell erfahren.

Dein "Wunsch" schön und gut, aber du wärst sicherlich einer der wenigen, die es explizit wünschen, dass alle Klemmen in einem Schaltschrank die gleiche Bezeichnung habe.
Ernsthaft: die Beschriftungsschildchen sind ja genau dafür gedacht, dass du dir deine Beschriftung nach Wunsch dort anbringen kannst. Die Bedruckung auf dem Gehäuse ist schon bei allen Klemmen eines Typs gleich. Wieso soll dann der Platz für die Beschriftungsschildchen durch wieder eine exakt gleiche Beschriftung verschenkt werden? ... dann lass doch die Schildchen weg und schau nur auf die Klemmenbedruckung.


----------



## Chräshe (17 September 2011)

Hallo trinitaucher,

wir sind hier doch bei „Wünsch dir was“... 



trinitaucher schrieb:


> Wo bestellt ihr/du denn die Beckhoff-Teile?


Bei Beckhoff.



trinitaucher schrieb:


> Bei nem Gespräch mit dem Beckhoff Vertrieb hättest du das recht schnell erfahren.


Gut möglich, aber um diese Details kümmerte sich bisher die Elektrowerkstat.  
Dort ging die Klemmenbeschriftung mit der Beschriftung der BMK's einfach mit.  
Die fertigen Beschriftungen zum nachkaufen kämen nach meinem Ermessen nicht in Frage. Der größte Aufwand ist doch das richtige Bestücken der Klemmen mit den kleinen fieseligen Dingern.  


trinitaucher schrieb:


> Dein "Wunsch" schön und gut, aber du wärst  sicherlich einer der wenigen, die es explizit wünschen, dass alle  Klemmen in einem Schaltschrank die gleiche Bezeichnung habe.


Mal sehen was bei der Umfrage herauskommt. Vielleicht entsteht ein neuer Topseller „Klemme mit Beschriftung“... 


trinitaucher schrieb:


> Die  Bedruckung auf dem Gehäuse ist schon bei allen Klemmen eines Typs  gleich. Wieso soll dann der Platz für die Beschriftungsschildchen durch  wieder eine exakt gleiche Beschriftung verschenkt werden? ... dann lass  doch die Schildchen weg und schau nur auf die Klemmenbedruckung.


Ähm – Als ich das letzte mal die Klemmen in der Hand hatte, war die Anschluss- Beschriftung 1-8 vertikal und die Eingänge fortlaufend mit 1-8 horizontal durchnummeriert. Das ist doch nicht wirklich ideal – oder?
Wäre stattdessen bereits die Funktions-Bezeichnung identisch zu der Beschriftung im Katalog aufgelasert, wäre die Verwechslungsgefahr bereits gebannt.
Das ganze dann noch in Bunt wäre perfekt...

Gruß
Chräshe


----------



## trinitaucher (18 September 2011)

Chräshe schrieb:


> Ähm – Als ich das letzte mal die Klemmen in der Hand hatte, war die Anschluss- Beschriftung 1-8 vertikal und die Eingänge fortlaufend mit 1-8 horizontal durchnummeriert. Das ist doch nicht wirklich ideal – oder?
> Wäre stattdessen bereits die Funktions-Bezeichnung identisch zu der Beschriftung im Katalog aufgelasert, wäre die Verwechslungsgefahr bereits gebannt.
> Das ganze dann noch in Bunt wäre perfekt...


Die Beschriftung 1-8 vertikal ist bei *allen* Klemmen mit 8 Klemmpunkten identisch. Das sind die *Klemmpunkte*. (ist übrigens nicht nur bei Beckhoff so!)
Die funktionale Bezeichnung (bei ner 8-Kanal Digitalklemme ebenfalls 1-8 ) ist abhängig vom Typ der Klemme und die ist definitiv aufgedruckt! Bei 2-Kanal Klemmen stehen die Nummern nur oben, dann folgen z. B. "+" und "-" und "PE". Diese Bedruckung ist in dem Feld aufgebracht, wo die Beschriftungsschilder draufkommen. (wenn ihr natürlich nur 8-Kanal Digitalklemmen nutzt, ist euch das vielleicht noch nicht aufgefallen :-D )
Dem Elektronikerpersonal muss man einfach nur deutlich klar machen, wo die "richtigen" Bezeichnungen stehen. Wenn das Personal das nicht auf die Reihe kriegt, sollte ihr mal über ne angemessene Einweisung nachdenken ... oder an Montage der Schildchen  

Richtig, das Aufbringen der Schildchen kostet vor allem Inbetriebnahmezeit (und vielleicht Aufwand beim Bestellen). Aber wenn das gleich bei Beckhoff im Werk aufgebracht werden würde, kostet so ne Klemme bestimmt deutlich mehr als 80 Cent Aufpreis, wenn jeder Kunde bei der Bestellung noch seine Wunschbeschriftung montiert bekommt.


----------



## Chräshe (17 Oktober 2011)

*Satz mit „X“*



Chräshe schrieb:


> Mal sehen was bei der Umfrage herauskommt. Vielleicht entsteht ein neuer Topseller „Klemme mit Beschriftung“...



Hallo trinitaucher,

so wie es aussieht, hattest du recht. Nur 22 Forums-Teilnehmer interessiert dieses Thema überhaupt. Zwar hätte die Mehrheit die Beschriftung gerne so wie im Katalog, manche würden dafür auch einen geringen Aufpreis zahlen, aber wenn ich von Beckhoff wäre, würde ich mich wegen 22 Stimmen auch nicht rühren.
Schade – war nur gut gemeint…

Gruß
Chräshe


----------



## Chräshe (22 September 2012)

*Beckhoff Online-Shop*

@Beckhoff,

ihr lebt doch von der Automatisierung – wäre es da nicht naheliegend im eigenen Haus etwas zu automatisieren?

Zum Beispiel einen Online-Shop?
Bin ich der erste der diesen Vorschlag macht?

Gibt es vielleicht Sonderrabatte für solche oder ähnlich Vorschläge? 

Gruß
Chräshe


----------

